# Any naturals do Senegalese twist with kanekolan hair?



## Kinkyhairlady (Jan 19, 2012)

I want to get these done but some people are telling me that naturals can’t do the Senegalese twist with Kanekolan hair because the natural hair gets fuzzy. Is this true? I hate the Marley braid twist, too heavy.


----------



## mech (Jan 19, 2012)

absolutely false. all i use is kanekalon hair for senegalese twist. 

exhibit a:






you just have to twist tight.

ETA: PLEASE DONT QUOTE


----------



## kandake (Jan 19, 2012)

mech Those are beautiful twists.


----------



## kittenz (Jan 19, 2012)

I haven't personally but I know you can.  I think you can't get large twist, IDK I just haven't seen large twist on naturals.


----------



## Kinkyhairlady (Jan 19, 2012)

mech said:


> absolutely false. all i use is kanekalon hair for senegalese twist.
> 
> you just have to twist tight.
> 
> ETA: PLEASE DONT QUOTE




Wow, your hair looks amazing! Yeah I was confused why I was told this which is why I never did them.


----------



## YasashiiSekai (Jan 19, 2012)

Wow those are really pretty...I wish I knew how to do them with kanekolan.


----------



## winona (Jan 19, 2012)

MeeCh did you do those yourself.  They are absolutely beautiful.  During spring break I am doing spring twist or some other twist style.


----------



## mech (Jan 19, 2012)

o those aren't pics of me, but of heads i've done. and thank yall! it can be done with kanekalon, you just have to twist tight. actually, i didn't think senegalese twists were done with anything else. what other hair are yall using?


----------



## winona (Jan 19, 2012)

[USER=312075 said:
			
		

> mech[/USER];15093991]o those aren't pics of me, but of heads i've done. and thank yallS! it can be done with kanekalon, you just have to twist tight. actually, i didn't think senegalese twists were done with anything else. what other hair are yall using?



Wow you have crazy skills.  Do you have a utube channel?


----------



## Tiye (Jan 19, 2012)

I never heard that. You can do any extension style with natural hair. Nice pics.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Jan 19, 2012)

I did and it looked great. I used "expressions" which is a brand from Nigeria. The hair cost a lot more ($5 per pack!)but it looked great and all my Naija/Ghanian friends said it was the best you can find in the US


----------



## kandake (Jan 19, 2012)

mech Are you in Chicago?


----------



## winona (Jan 19, 2012)

mech I need u in my life


----------



## mech (Jan 19, 2012)

kandake said:


> @mech Are you in Chicago?



nah, i'm in florida. tallahassee. 

winona 
sorry, no youtube


----------



## kandake (Jan 19, 2012)

mech said:


> nah, i'm in florida. tallahassee.
> 
> winona
> sorry, no youtube



Awe that sucks... For me at least.  You do great work.


----------



## jerseygurl (Jan 19, 2012)

Sure you can. I use Xpression which is also kanekalon but imo the best type of braiding hair. I have senegalese twists right now but no pics sorry.

mech nice work, you have to teach me how to twist tightly. Mine comes out good but I need to know how to tighten it to get that rope look.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Jan 19, 2012)

I did senegalese twists all the time on myself using kanekalon, it was my transitioning style. Its wonderful for natual hair, whoever told you that doesn't know what they're talking about.


----------



## SkySurfer (Jan 19, 2012)

Yup I do, I have some pictures of them in the everyday hair thread and in the crown and glory thread! It's definitely possible!


----------



## NaijaBeauty21 (Jan 19, 2012)

I have and I prefer them over the kinky marley hair. I found it to be less damaging to my ends. Senegalese twists are my go to style for the summer.


----------



## MzSwift (Jan 19, 2012)

mech
Wow, those are gorgeous!!  They look really good that size!

I don't do mine that small.  For me, frizz is inevitabe; I'm fine haired and I spray my twists with a mostly water mix twice per day.

I like to put them into a style when they get frizzy:




















HTH!


----------



## alive (Jan 19, 2012)

i used to have the same concern and then i tried it and had no problems. the key is to make the parts small. i found that the smaller the parts, the less frizz i got. Also, i noticed that the more frequently i washed my hair in the twists, the "older" the style would look.


----------



## mech (Jan 19, 2012)

thanks yall! pm if you have any questions.


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Jan 19, 2012)

I only do senegalese twists with kanekalon, aren't they just kinky twists if you use the Marley hair or whatever? Anyway, I've done them 3 times now and each time gets better and better. I love them.

mech I do have one question though: How do you secure yours at the end? I love how your ends look and I always have to do stuff to mine...HELP ME PLEASE.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Jan 19, 2012)

itsjusthair88 said:


> I only do senegalese twists with kanekalon, aren't they just kinky twists if you use the Marley hair or whatever? Anyway, I've done them 3 times now and each time gets better and better. I love them.
> 
> mech *I do have one question though: How do you secure yours at the end? I love how your ends look and I always have to do stuff to mine...HELP ME PLEASE.*


*
*


Yes please answer this...


----------



## mech (Jan 20, 2012)

before i install, i tease/stretch the hair to make sure the ends do not unravel. i twist all the way down until it narrows down to a fine tip where the ends are secure. for the final step, i dip the ends in boiling hot water to give it that clean/polished look. 

itsjusthair88
Chameleonchick


----------



## blackbarbie986 (Jan 20, 2012)

mech said:


> nah, i'm in florida. tallahassee.
> 
> @winona
> sorry, no youtube


 
What you're just a couple hours away! Woop, woop!!


----------



## aviddiva77 (Jan 20, 2012)

mech said:


> nah, i'm in florida. tallahassee.
> 
> winona
> sorry, no youtube



...mech I need to hit you up when I go visit my dad! He's from/lives in Tallahassee too! I remember my niece did my braid extensions and the pack of hair was like 0.80 there. I was like . It cost like 5.99 for 2 packs in Cali!

So can senegalese twists be done using the braid first method or do you have to twist the hair all the way down?


----------



## mech (Jan 20, 2012)

aviddiva77 said:


> [email protected]mech I need to hit you up when I go visit my dad! He's from/lives in Tallahassee too! I remember my niece did my braid extensions and the pack of hair was like 0.80 there. I was like . It cost like 5.99 for 2 packs in Cali!
> 
> So can senegalese twists be done using the braid first method or do you have to twist the hair all the way down?



o dang, that's expensive! idk about 80 cents but they almost always have a 3 for 5 special down here. 

as far as starting off with a braid or twist, thats your choice. i used to start off with a braid but you wouldn't see it. once i learned how to start with a twist, that's when i dropped the braid method. now that im familiar with both methods, twisting is definitely easier for me and what i prefer. 
aviddiva77


----------



## aviddiva77 (Jan 20, 2012)

mech said:


> o dang, that's expensive! idk about 80 cents but they almost always have a 3 for 5 special down here.
> 
> as far as starting off with a braid or twist, thats your choice. i used to start off with a braid but you wouldn't see it. once i learned how to start with a twist, that's when i dropped the braid method. now that im familiar with both methods, twisting is definitely easier for me and what i prefer.
> aviddiva77


mech LOL maybe it wasn't that cheap but it was cheaper than what I was used to. I almost bought some to take home with me. 

Got it! I just put in kinky twists and used the braid method. I wanna try Senegalese twists but I would have to blow dry my ends straight enough so they don't puff out and I am on a no heat challenge till Dec.


----------



## SkySurfer (Jan 20, 2012)

aviddiva77 said:


> mech LOL maybe it wasn't that cheap but it was cheaper than what I was used to. I almost bought some to take home with me.
> 
> Got it! I just put in kinky twists and used the braid method. I wanna try Senegalese twists but I would have to blow dry my ends straight enough so they don't puff out and I am on a no heat challenge till Dec.



You don't necessarily have to blow dry your ends
When I am doing my senegalese twists, whatever section I am doing, I first spray with some water and seal with castor oil , then I twist in the extension hair.
By doing this, the hair sets in the shape of the twist better, and, at least for me, doesn't puff up within the twist as soon as usual.

Another benefit is that you know your hair is moisturised when it's going into the twist, and that affords you a few days where you don't have to moisturise you fresh style. It also eliminates breakage when you're separating sections of hair when you're twisting.

It might work for you, I know it's counter-intuitive to put water on your hair when you are trying to avoid the shrinkage, but I reckon, by blow drying your hair first, the shrinkage will be evident, and you will see puffiness earlier.  If you start with hair that's already in a 'shrunken' state, there is nowhere for it to go LOL.


----------



## aviddiva77 (Jan 20, 2012)

SkySurfer said:


> You don't necessarily have to blow dry your ends
> When I am doing my senegalese twists, whatever section I am doing, I first spray with some water and seal with castor oil , then I twist in the extension hair.
> By doing this, the hair sets in the shape of the twist better, and, at least for me, doesn't puff up within the twist as soon as usual.
> 
> ...


Hmmmm. That does make sense. That is something to try. Thank you for the tips! And I do have some straight hair left from my braids...I'll try it out when I take these down in March.


----------



## Covergirl5906 (Jan 20, 2012)

mech said:


> o those aren't pics of me, but of heads i've done. and thank yall! it can be done with kanekalon, you just have to twist tight. actually, i didn't think senegalese twists were done with anything else. what other hair are yall using?




NICE!!! I just had these done today and love them....but a little nervous about my ends. My ends are straight like in your pics and I'm hoping they don't start to unravel. The last time I had braids several years ago my ends were burned.


----------



## KweenBeeDiva (Jan 21, 2012)

mech said:


> nah, i'm in florida. tallahassee.
> 
> winona
> sorry, no youtube



Nice!!!!! 

Can this hair be curled? I see pictures of ladies with curls on the ends of their twist and I wondered how this id done without melting the hair.


----------



## SkySurfer (Jan 21, 2012)

KweenBeeDiva said:


> Nice!!!!!
> 
> Can this hair be curled? I see pictures of ladies with curls on the ends of their twist and I wondered how this id done without melting the hair.



Kanekalon can be curled by setting your extension ends on rollers and dipping in hot water


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Jan 22, 2012)

Thank you mech

but I have one more question: No matter how tightly I twist, I ALWAYS have hair (that are my ends) sticking out at one point of the twist, how the heck can I make sure when I get to the end of my hair that it doesn't stick out of the twist?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## mech (Jan 22, 2012)

itsjusthair88 said:


> Thank you @mech
> 
> but I have one more question: No matter how tightly I twist, I ALWAYS have hair (that are my ends) sticking out at one point of the twist, how the heck can I make sure when I get to the end of my hair that it doesn't stick out of the twist?!?!?!?!?!



itsjusthair88

i don't have a magical answer for this other than to twist tight lol. that's all i do. have you tried using a smoothing gel?


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Jan 22, 2012)

mech gel makes my hands too slippery to grip the hair _le sigh_ I just need to practice practice practice 

Thanks for answering my questions!!!


----------



## mech (Jan 22, 2012)

itsjusthair88 said:


> @mech gel makes my hands too slippery to grip the hair _le sigh_ I just need to practice practice practice
> 
> Thanks for answering my questions!!!



yea, when i used it in my early stage, i didn't like it because of that reason, as well. but i know some that have faired well with it. i just dry twist now. and yea, practice makes perfect. just make sure you coil your hair into the twists and be consistent. that's the biggest feat. and np! itsjusthair88


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jan 22, 2012)

YasashiiSekai said:


> Wow those are really pretty...I wish I knew how to do them with kanekolan.



YasashiiSekai



mech said:


> o those aren't pics of me, but of heads i've done. and thank yall! it can be done with kanekalon, you just have to twist tight. actually, i didn't think senegalese twists were done with anything else. what other hair are yall using?



mech

I cannot stop laughing after your siggys. It's all too much!


----------



## FearlessNik (Feb 2, 2012)

I have a few questions about the hair. About how many packs of hair do you need for this? I want to get them long, at least past my shoulder. Also can you give me a suggestion of which hair to get? I have to buy my hair online and I'm not sure which one will do best. Here are the links: 
http://store.goldenmartbeautysupply.com/urbesju.html
http://store.goldenmartbeautysupply.com/femiyaky.html
http://store.goldenmartbeautysupply.com/100kanekalon.html
http://store.goldenmartbeautysupply.com/sebrtoosysuj.html


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm confused.  Kanekalon is a type of synthetic hair and Marley braid is a texture of Kanekalon.  I think most people use Kanekalon but the texture varies.  IMO Marley braid seems to rough textured for the Senegalese rope twisted look.


----------



## FearlessNik (Feb 6, 2012)

Buuuummmpppp


----------



## isawstars (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm gonna bite the bullet and get this done either this or next week.

I'd like to know how you ladies prep your hair for it.  Do you band your hair the night before? Or do the tension-blow dry method?


----------



## lunabelle (May 6, 2012)

So glad I found this thread! I have to find someone to do these for the summer. Mech can you please post another picture?


----------



## naturalmanenyc (May 6, 2012)

Correction.  Marley braid works just fine for Senegalese twists.  You just have to brush out the hair a little before installing.

I ended up getting a second set of twists installed and the braider asked me to buy Marley hair.  The style turned out great.







Details are on my blog: http://goingnaturaltransitionington...tyles/senegalese-twists-protective-hairstyle/




naturalmanenyc said:


> I'm confused.  Kanekalon is a type of synthetic hair and Marley braid is a texture of Kanekalon.  I think most people use Kanekalon but the texture varies.  IMO Marley braid seems to rough textured for the Senegalese rope twisted look.


----------

